# My sincere apology to all the members of this site



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

To all of you who sat by as Jorge and I engaged in a huge needless fight on several threads the other evening. I want to say I am sorry for causing you all distress. On many occasions I have taken the time to ask the moderators to remove his inflammatory remarks and slanderous statements. For the most part they have responded though the other night I had simply had enough. I was not going to take any more of his abuse. I have written things I regret to him that you all witnessed and for this I am sorry. Before you crucify me I only ask if some one kept provoking you how much would you take before you lost it. Only you know the answer. And so along with my apology I have a request the next time this type of thing happens and you see it do us all a favor and flag the post buy the person who is being inappropriate. If your being slandered or lied about walk away and talk to the powers that be. it will preserve order here. Again I am sorry for this display of childish behavior.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

While I have no idea what transpired, it's tough to apologize and admit when we've 'snapped'.

We all have buttons that can get pushed. And while the person who pushed the button may have done so on purpose, he/she does not always know how much dynamite (aka baggage) we have behind the button. What might be a 2/10 for some, may trigger a 10/10 for others. This I know unfortunately from experience….

Good for you for apologizing.

s


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done Dude, it takes a Man NOT his pants to take responsibility and apologize.

As far as am concerned, it never happened.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Lance,

Apology acknowledged but not necessary except for yourself, as a statement of remorse allows one to promote closure and move on.

Opinions are like Shop Brooms, we all have them, but once the floor is clean it matters not if you pushed or pulled your broom.

Best regards to you. - Len


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Lance,

I missed the whole thing…

Sounds like you've fixed things up very nicely…

Congratulations!

Good job!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah no, it's not over is it? These kiddie school-yard fights are hilarious. Don't worry, you'll be best
friends with one another tomorrow.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw you guys are planning a box making challenge, instead you should have a boxing challenge. Lol
I am just joking. I appreciate that you apologized for your part in this argument. Lance if you put the time and effort spent arguing with Jorge in your shop you'd have a lot more to show for it and you'd probably feel a lot better about yourself.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Keep it cool it's not fair on others if we see fighting here which nobody wants. You should however have a way out without resorting to losing your tempers either of you.
And no one should be so insulted.MY 3 cents worth have fun stay here with your fellow jocks and keep the peace. Alistair


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

No fears here Lance. I am of the opinion that the true test of character is not in constantly moving forward as much as a person developing the ability to apply reason within one's self and change their course of action for the better. While it is unnecessary for me to accept your apology (as you had not offended me) I do offer my commendation for your demonstration of character here.

David


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

On this difficult affair, I have some new found respect for you Lance, never thought I'd see the day.
gene


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Good on you mate!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Before you crucify me I only ask if some one kept provoking you how much would you take before you lost it.

It's the f-ing internet. Who gives a crap what someone else thinks. Turn of your computer and walk away.

Let's see more woodworking related forum topics and not this "off topic" crap. Pathetic….
I missed it all. I am happy about that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Chuck, if you want to see less off topic crap as you put it, then jimmy up the 58,000 other LJs to post something else.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*For what!*


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Well done Lance, I never read or was a part of what you are talking about but recognizing your mistakes and apologizing for them show that you really are "the dude". 
(I personally much prefer Lance).

I remember "horizontal mike" doing something similar a while ago. 
It is very good and very encouraging to see such turns of behaviors. 
Sometime I gave up on my fellow living being just a bit too fast.
It is very good to be a lumberjock with you guys.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Gem

" I do declare , Suh ! First we are subjugated to your laborious political hosh cosh and failed ideanomes . Then came that Hand Plane promissory flim-flamery and fall-de rall ,with Arlin! So assaultive to the delicate sensibilities of women folk and the innocent children who had to bear the callous profanity of your tirades , Alas , Suh , alack a day and heaven help you . And now you come before the entire Woodworking World , and before all 188,000 members of Lumberjks, to beg forgiveness for your provocative shenanigans . You kneel before us , bowing to kiss the hems and leggings of the offended . Bowed , prostrate , and sorely humbled by your transgressions . You must now join the other supplicants and Flagellants on the purditionary road ,Suh . Metaphorically whipping your own back until your blood flows to the ground as you wander in a dark place of woeful moans of regret , until you are scorged and cleansed of your lackadaisical bombastigons of impure ruminations and vocamotations , Suh . Only then can your hope to rejoin humankind and be welcomed back to the flock , and reclaim your former state of infamy . Nay , dare I say this could be a new day . I trust so , Suh! . " : ) ~ Gem


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Nah MOMENT you've taken it a bit far LOL Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Just because someone starts something doesn't mean you you have to retaliate )


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Well said Jim* Just because someone starts something doesn't mean you you have to retaliate!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good one Jim!!


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

lol


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I cannot help but read the moment post with Mel Blanc in my head. I think I fell asleep during Looney Tunes again…

As you can see Lance. We are all capable of putting our feet in our mouth, and shooting ourselves in the foot immediately after…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That was a a refreshingly funny picture Jim ! Too bad they deleted it , Do you think they overreacted ? Deleting comedy among friends seems counter productive to me , just trite . I guess they have their own standards of Everything now ,even humor . Deleting A1Jim ? What a travesty ! You Media hypes are slugs .

!



!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad you got the humor,just for fun, moment


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

+1 Jim, with some people it would have started a war. Good on you Moment!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

for the record no one ships a plane that is only half paid for no one. So that is nothing to me Arlin asked for the plane and after all his crying he finally paid for it and it was shipped as it was pictured. Then he cried about a small chip in the tote I offered to make him a replacement but he would not send the original to copy. Then he cried the 2 inches of blade was too short so i told him i would ship him a replacement if he paid the freight and rent the short blade back first. Again he refused so he got what he finally paid for. Again no one ships things that are only half paid for or they are stupid.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tis the season for reruns? Been through this once before, let it die. Put it in a scrap book somewhere, and move on to other, better things, like, maybe, a box to be built?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ thedude50* , Well ,when you were absent for a few days and a certain member was besmirching
your character in your absence , you finally showed up and came out swinging ! I gave the bout to you by
a TKO ! I admired your tenacity . You are a little ' high strung ' , but who isn't sometimes ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Back at the height of the NSTF political diatribes , *A1Jim* presented a series of icon images ,which I considered
a work of graphic art . I don't think A1Jim was pleased with the way the site was headed , and I shared some of his distress . His picture of himself disguised was my favorite . How often do we wish to hide ,disguise or remove
ourselves, even symbolically , from a bad situation ? I really felt akin to A1Jim at that point . He left the site
shortly after that ,and about a month later I posted my first forum topic "*Be Somebody* " . I am glad he returned . Thankyou for restoring our "art work" ...............made my day . ( I retract my last sentence @ # 22 )


----------

